# Macro bodyscapes



## notapro (Jul 21, 2014)

These are images that might be desribed as macro bodyscapes. For color images, I can only guess as to how they might be rendered in the post, as I have had varying results with color images, whether using the "Save for Web" option or not (in Photoshop).

No image here is of any "nether region". The file names give information as to the location or nature of the photographed spaces.


----------



## phoenix7 (Jul 22, 2014)

Very interesting. I hadn't even thought of anything like that.
Love the ear, that one looked very sci-fi/fractal-like especially in B&W.
258-spine also intrigued me. If it were rotated into landscape it seems
to me that it would look like a desert scape.

Thanks for shareing.


----------



## notapro (Jul 22, 2014)

Phoenix7,

Thank you for your thoughts on the images. For the 258-spine shot, the image was rotated 45 degrees counter-clockwise (CCW) from its original orientation. Is the initial orientation what you imagined as a desertscape? I'd considered that look, as well as rendering the shot in black and white and in high contrast. In the end, though, I went for a 45-degree CCW rotation to present a defamiliarized image. When I've not told others that the image is of the small of a person's back, they have not discerned what it is.

For less non-representational views of the macro bodyscape photographs I did, you can view two eye photos in 
the Canon EF 100mm f/2.8L Macro IS USM thread here:

www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=1195.msg415675#msg415675

(If the link is incorrect, my eye photos are on the 23rd page.)

Again, thank you for your thoughts.


----------



## jannatul18 (Sep 9, 2014)

The image of ear looking ridiculous


----------



## canon_guy (Sep 27, 2014)

looks like so erotic)) good idea for set


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Sep 29, 2014)

I know this photographer who likes to do this with models with tattoos and he has N Guage figures posed as if they are painting the model. Pretty clever especially with the right lighting.


----------

